
Jealous of Windows users and their Google Chrome? Build Chromium on OS X - sant0sk1
http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-os-x
======
byrneseyeview
_Currently, the prerequisites don't fully build so you won't find an
executable._

I was less excited when I got to this part.

------
rcoder
Seeing that cross-platform support really is in progress (albeit incomplete)
and not just a hypothetical goal reassures me that Google is truly serious
about seeing Chrome become a sustainable open-source project.

My initial fear upon hearing the release announcement was that this was
intended exclusively as a salvo against IE8 on Windows, and that Google just
wanted to further needle Microsoft. If they're willing to invest engineering
resources in support for less-dominant platforms, it suggests very strongly
that they really do want to drive the state of the art for browser
implementations forward across the board.

~~~
litewulf
I doubt that Google began building this to compete with IE8 when it was
announced given how slowly they build stuff ;)

I bet its more a happy confluence of events that so much browser news has been
happening of late. I think most browser "creators" kind of had roughly the
same ideas year(s?) back and decided to move in the same direction since
everyone is using the same web and facing largely the same problems.

------
tuukkah
For port status see [http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/09/platforms-and-
prioriti...](http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/09/platforms-and-
priorities.html)

------
wmf
Is that Chromium the system for interactive rendering on clusters of graphics
workstations or Chromium the open-source browser project? I guess if you're
Google you can take whatever name you want.

------
perdurabo
And Hacker News continues its downward spiral into Diggian/Redditian
inanity...

~~~
avinashv
Why? This is a site for hackers--here's some great code, it builds somewhat
for OS X, and the kind of people that read this site are exactly the kind of
people who are knowledgeable enough to work with the code and port it over.
Whatever happened to the spirit of open source? It's like it became cool to
say that every increasingly popular social new site is Digg/Reddit-like.

------
perdurabo
Note to people, the guy who submitted this is a jackass. This will not build a
Chrome app for Mac OS X, it'll merely build some non-executable components.

~~~
tlrobinson
If you left out the insult your comment probably would have been upmodded...

~~~
yters
I wonder if everyone insulted each other gratuitously insults would lose their
impact, like cussing has?

